# La prima volta.



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano. 
Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo. 

e voi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
> E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano.
> Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo.
> 
> e voi?


La prima volta di sei fatto masturbare da tuo cugino??


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La prima volta di sei fatto masturbare da tuo cugino??




:rofl::rofl::rofl: In effetti questo ha scritto. Se ne sarà reso conto?

L'ho letto due volte pensando , magari ho letto male ed era cuginA.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Se conosco Lui un pochino, non sta parlando di quella prima volta.
Siete i soliti maliziosi:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se conosco Lui un pochino, non sta parlando di quella prima volta.
> Siete i soliti maliziosi:mrgreen:


concordo


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
> E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano.
> Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo.
> 
> e voi?


 hai preso lezioni private dal cugino? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Anche io lo conosco bene, ecco perchè so che voleva scrivere un'altra cosa ma, ha scritto la verità.


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se conosco Lui un pochino, non sta parlando di quella prima volta.
> Siete i soliti maliziosi:mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> concordo


eravate presenti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hai preso lezioni private dal cugino? :mrgreen:


Buongiorno:bacio:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno:bacio:


buongiorno :kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> eravate presenti? :mrgreen:


No.
Io ho aspettato che facesse esperienza.........Sono arrivata qualche anno dopo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hai preso lezioni private dal cugino? :mrgreen:


che tipi che esistono gas.

Noi giocavamo con le cuginE al dottore e all'infermiera. Ma c'è invece chi giocava coi cugini, maschi. :singleeye:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No.
> Io ho aspettato che facesse esperienza.........Sono arrivata qualche anno dopo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che tipi che esistono gas.
> 
> Noi giocavamo con le cuginE al dottore e all'infermiera. Ma c'è invece chi giocava coi cugini, maschi. :singleeye:


infatti....
io giocavo in cortile al dottore
e mi ricordo che c'era una bambina MOLTO  consenziente :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il mio grande AMORE,
 tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI. 

Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il *mio grande AMORE*,
> tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI.
> 
> Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.


:inlove:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il mio grande AMORE,
> tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI.
> 
> Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.


se se se :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il mio grande AMORE,
> tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI.
> 
> Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.


io avevo pensato alla moto in realtà. ma non ho sbagliato di molto


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti....
> io giocavo in cortile al dottore
> e mi ricordo che c'era una bambina MOLTO  consenziente :mrgreen:



Ho i brividi gas, sai perchè gas? perchè di solito io dottore, avevo la fila.... dovevo curare no? 

anche Lui aveva la fila secondo te ?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se se se :mrgreen:


quoto.


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

giocando al medico e all'ammalato, quando misuravate la febbre, il termometro dove lo mettevate? Non ditemi dietro, tipo JB, no perfavore.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> giocando al medico e all'ammalato, quando misuravate la febbre, il termometro dove lo mettevate? Non ditemi dietro, tipo JB, no perfavore.



in mancanze di cassiere si presuppone di si, io questo ho capito della sua storia. 


Ho portato senza patente una fiat 850, cercavo di farla alzare su due ruote. :carneval:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho i brividi gas, sai perchè gas? perchè di solito io dottore, avevo la fila.... dovevo curare no?
> 
> anche Lui aveva la fila secondo te ?


la fila di farfalle forse? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> giocando al medico e all'ammalato, quando misuravate la febbre, il termometro dove lo mettevate? Non ditemi dietro, tipo JB, no perfavore.


non si usava il termometro ma la suppostina..... allora si era dotati di suppostina :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il mio grande AMORE,
> tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI.
> 
> Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.


Credimi,nessuno in realtà ha pensato a quella cosa lì.   lo sappiamo che 6 privo di materia prima.

La 600 primi modelli era una macchina terrificante.


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:


:foto:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> la fila di farfalle forse? :rotfl::rotfl:


CHE CAZZO HAI DA RIDERE!? ... E LEVATI QUEL BERRETTO. ANZI NO.


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La 600 primi modelli era una macchina terrificante.


Purtroppo non è che ci fosse tanto da scegliere: quella era la macchina, o bere o affogare.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

*ma insomma*

dobbiamo scriverla questa prima volta o no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il mio grande AMORE,
> tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI.
> 
> Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.



meno male. Pensa fosse stata la prima notte di nozze...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
> E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano.
> Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo.
> 
> e voi?


quante volte sei stato ad osservare il cugino mentre pendeva in mano la situazione? magari ti è anche piaciuto
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Scusa*



Lui ha detto:


> Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
> E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano.
> Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo.
> 
> e voi?


Non mi è chiaro,ma tuo cugino era accanto a te,o dietro?


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro,ma tuo cugino era accanto a te,o dietro?


la stavo aspettando :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> la stavo aspettando :rotfl:


Embè...l'abbiamo pensato tutti!


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè...l'abbiamo pensato tutti!


secondo me era seduto a fianco, e gli prendeva la mano per metterla sul suo pomello :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

hai aperto il 3d e poi sei corso dal cugino? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La prima volta di sei fatto masturbare da tuo cugino??


secondo me parla della prima volta che ha guidato


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il mio grande AMORE,
> tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI.
> 
> Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.


vedi! Avevo capito :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vedi! Avevo capito :mrgreen:



Chissà perchè noi donne abbiamo capito subito


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io avevo pensato alla moto in realtà. ma non ho sbagliato di molto


il fatto che il cugino era a fianco lo rendeva più chiaro, se fosse stata la moto il cugino sarebbe stato dietro...


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chissà perchè noi donne abbiamo capito subito



in effetti...:up:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chissà perchè noi donne abbiamo capito subito


forse perchè si parlava di un'esperienza di LUI? per cui conoscendolo bene non vedavate altre situazioni


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La prima volta di sei fatto masturbare da tuo cugino??




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il fatto che il cugino era a fianco lo rendeva più chiaro, se fosse stata la moto il cugino sarebbe stato dietro...



giusta osservazione


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> giusta osservazione


:up:

Moto o macchina, in ogni caso, women rule! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Moto o macchina, in ogni caso, women rule! :mrgreen:



siamo troppo avanti, non c'è niente da fare :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse perchè si parlava di un'esperienza di LUI? per cui conoscendolo bene non vedavate altre situazioni


tu e la tua cricca di amici malpensanti, vorrei proprio sapere la vostra di prima volta. e poi, avete sempre la testa con un'unica idea. mi fate schifo, siete maleducati e malpensanti. 

che razza di posto!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il fatto che il cugino era a fianco lo rendeva più chiaro, se fosse stata la moto *il cugino sarebbe stato dietro.*..



Bhe....... mutu sugnu. ma tu hai ben capito.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu e la tua cricca di amici malpensanti, vorrei proprio sapere la vostra di prima volta. e poi, *avete sempre la testa con un'unica idea. *mi fate schifo, siete maleducati e malpensanti.
> 
> che razza di posto!


CVD. PORCO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
> E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano.
> Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo.
> 
> e voi?


io la patente l'ho presa tardi:mrgreen:... oggi hai lo spirito della bertuccia, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io la patente l'ho presa tardi:mrgreen:... oggi hai lo spirito della bertuccia, eh?:mrgreen:



wow.....io ancora devo viverla questa prima volta....
ah!!! rosicate pure......non mi offendo....


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io la patente l'ho presa tardi:mrgreen:... oggi hai lo spirito della bertuccia, eh?:mrgreen:



eeeehh, come no, a tinchitè.


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> wow.....io ancora devo viverla questa prima volta....
> ah!!! rosicate pure......non mi offendo....


rosicare? perchè mai!

se ti serve una guida per imparare, sono disponibile. la prima volta è fondamentale, ne va del buon esito delle altre.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> rosicare? perchè mai!
> 
> se ti serve una guida per imparare, sono disponibile. la prima volta è fondamentale, ne va del buon esito delle altre.


no grazie, io non mi chiamo farfalla, a me non mi fili solo quando ti fa comodo e poi mi lasci cosi li sul ciglio del thread....no no no.....
piuttosto uso il triciclo


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tu e la tua cricca di amici malpensanti, vorrei proprio sapere la vostra di prima volta. e poi, avete sempre la testa con un'unica idea. mi fate schifo, siete maleducati e malpensanti.
> 
> che razza di posto!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> rosicare? perchè mai!
> 
> se ti serve una guida per imparare, sono disponibile. *la prima volta è fondamentale,* ne va del buon esito delle altre.


ovvio, per non subire traumi....
ma tu sei sicuro di poter far bene da nave scuola?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovvio, per non subire traumi....
> ma tu sei sicuro di poter far bene da nave scuola?


vado in triciclo ioooooo.....ho pure le rotelle rosa e il casco fucsia


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vado in triciclo ioooooo.....ho pure le rotelle rosa e il casco fucsia


ti conviene 

con LUI, potresti non avere piacere di provare una seconda volta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no grazie, io non mi chiamo farfalla, a me non mi fili solo quando ti fa comodo e poi mi lasci cosi li sul ciglio del thread....no no no.....
> piuttosto uso il triciclo



*filare* farfalla è più semplice e poi è nella sua natura. era un baco da seta, poi m'ha conosciuto e s'è trasformata in quell'essere bellissimo, in tutto, che adesso è.

tu, ti sei già trasformata?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *filare* farfalla è più semplice e poi è nella sua natura. era un baco da seta, poi m'ha conosciuto e s'è trasformata in quell'essere bellissimo, in tutto, che adesso è.
> 
> tu, ti sei già trasformata?


ma sicuramente, e se stavo ad aspetta' te me se magnavano i ragni prima di sbocciare...


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *filare* farfalla è più semplice e poi è nella sua natura. era un baco da seta, poi m'ha conosciuto e s'è trasformata in quell'essere bellissimo, in tutto, che adesso è.
> 
> tu, ti sei già trasformata?


farfalla si è trasformata in un essere bellissimo e dolcissimo
tu invece in quello scimmione di avatar?


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti conviene
> 
> con LUI, potresti non avere piacere di provare una seconda volta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è la prima quella fondamentale: non avrebbe più bisogno di una seconda volta, la prima basta ed avanza.

TIE'.


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sicuramente, e se stavo ad aspetta' te me se magnavano i ragni prima di sbocciare...


hai ragione... tanta lingua..... e pochi fatti :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è la prima quella fondamentale: non avrebbe più bisogno di una seconda volta, la prima basta ed avanza.
> 
> TIE'.


per nausearsi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> farfalla si è trasformata in un essere bellissimo e dolcissimo
> tu invece in quello scimmione di avatar?


è inutile che metti le faccine. 

vado a cucinare, gnocchi di patate alla salsa di pomodoro e costolette di maiale al limone e pepe tricolore.


buon pranzo


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è inutile che metti le faccine.
> 
> vado a cucinare, gnocchi di patate alla salsa di pomodoro e costolette di maiale al limone e pepe tricolore.
> 
> ...


i gnocchi li ho mangiati ieri... buonissimi......

buon pranzo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> i gnocchi li ho mangiati ieri... buonissimi......
> 
> buon pranzo


io pure e sono stata fonte di una lite senza precedenti....
aborro da ieri in poi


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io pure e sono stata fonte di una lite senza precedenti....
> aborro da ieri in poi


una lite per i gnocchi?
il tuo intervento potrebbe avere un doppio senso... non zo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> una lite per i gnocchi?
> il tuo intervento potrebbe avere un doppio senso... non zo


bravo hai detto bene, una lite sugli gnocchi....anzi, sulle dosi degli ingredienti degli gnocchi.....roba che ho pure pianto....
guarda....


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dobbiamo scriverla questa prima volta o no?



Io ricordo sempre e solo l'ultima. Non ho molta memoria ahahah


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo hai detto bene, una lite sugli gnocchi....anzi, sulle dosi degli ingredienti degli gnocchi.....roba che ho pure pianto....
> guarda....


1 kg di patate
1 uovo
una spolverata di farina doppio 0
sale


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo hai detto bene, una lite sugli gnocchi....anzi, sulle dosi degli ingredienti degli gnocchi.....roba che ho pure pianto....
> guarda....


addirittura piangere per gli ingredienti dei gnocchi no, non mi sembra il caso :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> 1 kg di patate
> 1 uovo
> una spolverata di farina doppio 0
> sale


eh no, ti piacerebbe.....qualsiasi siano le dosi, gli occhi di sua nonna, sono inimitabili......
guarda.....davvero......mai piu gnocchi i vita mea


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> addirittura piangere per gli ingredienti dei gnocchi no, non mi sembra il caso :mrgreen:


lo so gas ma io ho la lacrima facilissima.....


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo hai detto bene, una lite sugli gnocchi....anzi, sulle dosi degli ingredienti degli gnocchi.....roba che ho pure pianto....
> guarda....



Madonnamiasantissima, come i fa a piangere percerte  stupidaggini???

Lasciali fare a lui, come faccio io, che quando mi chiama a tavola non so mai cosa si mangia, tutto buonissimo purchè si arrangi.

L'unica cosa che mio marito non riesce a fare sono proprio gli gnocchi, chissenefrega, li compra pronti.

Sua mamma, la mia splendida suocera che, che ne dica il Papa, esistono le suocere perfette, li fa da Dio.


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eh no, ti piacerebbe.....qualsiasi siano le dosi, gli occhi di sua nonna, sono inimitabili......
> guarda.....davvero......mai piu gnocchi i vita mea


può essere che i gnocchi della nonna siano inimitabili, ma vuoi mettere gli gnocchi fatti con tanto AMORE che poi cuocendoli si disfano e diventano un pezzo unico? si mangiano ugualmente senza commentare ed esclamando BUONISSIMI, peccato che forse l'acqua della pentola fosse troppo calda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Madonnamiasantissima, come i fa a piangere percerte  stupidaggini???
> 
> Lasciali fare a lui, come faccio io, che quando mi chiama a tavola non so mai cosa si mangia, tutto buonissimo purchè si arrangi.
> 
> ...


pounto uno piango pure per meno, ma non e' colpa di nessuno...ho troppo amore in corpo, il copro non sa che farne e lo trasforma in acqua...percio' ho bisogno di pianegere spessissimo......
punto due. la cucina e' mia.....lui ne deve stare moooooooooooolto lontano.......invece ho l impressione che ultimamente gli piaccia cucinare.....voglio morire...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eh no, ti piacerebbe.....qualsiasi siano le dosi, gli occhi di sua nonna, sono inimitabili......
> guarda.....davvero......mai piu gnocchi i vita mea


e ha ragione. Sono quelli della nonna. Mamma mia ste fidanzate che si mettono in concorrenza con le nonne... poi? Vuoi anche dimostrare di lavare i pedalini meglio di mamma sua???
ma io dico, non Vi è più rispetto per gli anZiani... ma dove andremo a finire...


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pounto uno piango pure per meno, ma non e' colpa di nessuno...ho troppo amore in corpo, il copro non sa che farne e lo trasforma in acqua...percio' ho bisogno di pianegere spessissimo......
> punto due. la cucina e' mia.....lui ne deve stare moooooooooooolto lontano.......invece ho l impressione che ultimamente gli piaccia cucinare.....*voglio morire*...


per così poco?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ha ragione. Sono quelli della nonna. Mamma mia ste fidanzate che si mettono in concorrenza con le nonne... poi? Vuoi anche dimostrare di lavare i pedalini meglio di mamma sua???
> ma io dico, non Vi è più rispetto per gli anZiani... ma dove andremo a finire...


sei sfotterina oggi eh???


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per così poco?


si sulla cucina si.....e' roba mia...chi fa la spesa? io!
chi cucina tutto il weekedn per avere pranzo e cena semi prointi in settimana ? io.....
chi congela e decongela 1000 cose sempre per lo stesso principio del salvo tempo? io
 quindi....e' mia


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei sfotterina oggi eh???


:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ha ragione. Sono quelli della nonna. Mamma mia ste fidanzate che si mettono in concorrenza con le nonne... poi? Vuoi anche dimostrare di lavare i pedalini meglio di mamma sua???
> ma io dico, non Vi è più rispetto per gli anZiani... ma dove andremo a finire...


e le mutandine con la sbercia?  
e la stiratura delle camicie? 
e il bianco delle lenzuola? 

e le polpettine alla sbri?  che non mangerò mai


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si sulla cucina si.....e' roba mia...chi fa la spesa? io!
> chi cucina tutto il weekedn per avere pranzo e cena semi prointi in settimana ? io.....
> chi congela e decongela 1000 cose sempre per lo stesso principio del salvo tempo? io
> quindi....e' mia


sei una donna da sposare..... :smile:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sei una donna da sposare..... :smile:


e se trombi bene, meglio ancora


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sei una donna da sposare..... :smile:


si da vecchia a 80 anni con le rughe e non piu seno e tette da mopstraere al matrimonio.....
che perdita di tempo e spreco di risorse.....
grazie gas,


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si da vecchia a 80 anni con le rughe e non piu seno e tette da mopstraere al matrimonio.....
> che perdita di tempo e spreco di risorse.....
> grazie gas,


ovviamente parlo di ora
a 80anni no


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
> E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano.
> Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo.
> 
> e voi?


La prima volta che hai giocato con la Play Station? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente parlo di ora
> a 80anni no


infatti!!!! e' ora che dovrei sposarmi...invece..


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

come parli di polpette, la Sbri sparisce... come mai?

saranno immangiabili?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> come parli di polpette, la Sbri sparisce... come mai?
> 
> saranno immangiabili?


no credo piu che se la sia presa perche si parlava di cose da anziani.....capisci?
non e' stata proprio una genialata


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La prima volta che hai giocato con la Play Station? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


bei ricordi....


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no credo piu che se la sia presa perche si parlava di cose da anziani.....capisci?
> non e' stata proprio una genialata


ma no
la Sbri non se la prende
ha solo voluto sottolineare che le cose che fa la mamma sono impossibili da imitare

ed ha ragione!!!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma no
> la Sbri non se la prende
> ha solo voluto sottolineare che le cose che fa la mamma sono impossibili da imitare
> 
> ed ha ragione!!!!!!!:mrgreen:



verissimo, ma per lo stesso principio anche quelle della nonna, poiche essa e' una mamma a sua volta


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> verissimo, ma per lo stesso principio anche quelle della nonna, poiche essa e' una mamma a sua volta


ho detto la mamma ma era sottointeso che mi riferivo alla nonna
l'ho detto per delicatezza


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ah ecco...
Ah ecco perchè...
Una di quelle di quinta che abusarono di me durante la settimana bianca
assomigliava a tebe....

Ah ecco...
Tebe mi ricorda una di loro
Una delle tre sorelle dette le tacchenzie...
Ai tempi dell'impero dei 4 cesari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> come parli di polpette, la Sbri sparisce... come mai?
> 
> saranno immangiabili?


non ci casco...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ho detto la mamma ma era sottointeso che mi riferivo alla nonna
> l'ho detto per delicatezza


hai fatto male, ormai il danno era tratto, o il dado...bo....


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ci casco...:rotfl:


ci ho provato...
le sto provando tutte
ma non riesco a stanarti  uff....


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe....... mutu sugnu. ma tu hai ben capito.



:risata::risata: ma basta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no credo piu che se la sia presa perche si parlava di cose da anziani.....capisci?
> non e' stata proprio una genialata


infatti. Io sabato mattina ho lucidato gli anfibi e al pomeriggio sono andata a comprarmi un casco nuovo per la moto, mentre tu piangevi sugli gnocchi. Che poi se il sugo degli gnocchi non è asciutto non sono buoni per forza. Prendi esempio dagli anziani.


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti. Io sabato mattina ho lucidato gli anfibi e al pomeriggio sono andata a comprarmi un casco nuovo per la moto, mentre tu piangevi sugli gnocchi. Che poi se il sugo degli gnocchi non è asciutto non sono buoni per forza. Prendi esempio dagli anziani.


perchè? per andare a comprare un casco nuovo, bisogna indossare gli anfibi?


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti. Io sabato mattina ho lucidato gli anfibi e al pomeriggio sono andata a comprarmi un casco nuovo per la moto, mentre tu piangevi sugli gnocchi. Che poi se il sugo degli gnocchi non è asciutto non sono buoni per forza. Prendi esempio dagli anziani.


ovvio che il sugo per gli gnocchi deve essere rappreso altrimenti il gnocco non lo prende e diventa slavato

:up: ottimo


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

comunque ieri i gnocchi li ho mangiati alla bava


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> comunque ieri *i gnocchi *li ho mangiati alla bava


:sbatti:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:


che ti sbatti?
se a te non piacciono basta dirlo

a me molto


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

*i miei*

con la panna..............comprati.....non fatti da me......


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè? per andare a comprare un casco nuovo, bisogna indossare gli anfibi?


eccerto, dovevo vedere se si intonavano.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

*e*

poi ho una domanda generale....
altro motivo di lite....
io congerlo tutto....quasi tutto...
ma siccome compro sempre un sacco di carne alcune cose le devo congelare, magari tengo in frigo il pezzone grosso  - il girello - per fare il roastbeef, e poi surgelo le bistecche e i filetti e quando mi servono bon, li decongelo....meraviglioso.....
detto questo....e' vero che posso cuocere al sanguissimo la carne che e' stata congelata???


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *con la panna*..............comprati.....non fatti da me......


aborro.


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> con la panna..............comprati.....non fatti da me......


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> poi ho una domanda generale....
> altro motivo di lite....
> io congerlo tutto....quasi tutto...
> ma siccome compro sempre un sacco di carne alcune cose le devo congelare, magari tengo in frigo il pezzone grosso - il girello - per fare il roastbeef, e poi surgelo le bistecche e i filetti e quando mi servono bon, li decongelo....meraviglioso.....
> detto questo....e' vero che posso cuocere al sanguissimo la carne che e' stata congelata???


credo che non ci siano problemi
anche se personalmente la preferisco fresca


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

*allora sentite voi due perfenzionisti*

io mi sono douta riportare 5 pacchi enromi di panna chef, perche qui quella per cucinare fa schifo e' liquidissima, non si rapprende manco a pregarla.....
ma in effetti noi la panna non la usiamo mai perche non sappiamo dove metterla, a parte quando afccio il filetto al pepe verde,,,,,sicche' ho pensato, tanto manco li ho fatti io, ci metto la poanna......non erano male


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> credo che non ci siano problemi
> anche se personalmente la preferisco fresca


e' fresca quando la compro dal macellarolo...ma poi va a mel se la tengo in frigo....per troppo....noi ceniamo solo a casa.....quindi quel che posso congelo.....tipo i sughi e il ragu che faccio io, etc etc....


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi sono douta riportare 5 pacchi enromi di panna chef, perche qui quella per cucinare fa schifo e' liquidissima, non si rapprende manco a pregarla.....
> ma in effetti noi la panna non la usiamo mai perche non sappiamo dove metterla, a parte quando afccio il filetto al pepe verde,,,,,sicche' ho pensato, tanto manco li ho fatti io, ci metto la poanna......non erano male


mai mangiato i gnocchi con panna
per cui non so nemmeno con che tipo di sugo hai usato la panna


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bei ricordi....


Ma sei un maschiaccio. Pure la play station? :mrgreen:
Io non me la ricordo più la prima volta. Forse era Fifa..o Forse la Formula 1. Di sicuro la prima volta sarà stata un disastro!

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mai mangiato i gnocchi con panna
> per cui non so nemmeno con che tipo di sugo hai usato la panna


in che senso?
la panna e' panna, mica ci va il sugo


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' fresca quando la compro dal macellarolo...ma poi va a mel se la tengo in frigo....per troppo....noi ceniamo solo a casa.....quindi quel che posso congelo.....tipo i sughi e il ragu che faccio io, etc etc....


bene, allora quando decidi di mangiare una bella bisteccazza al sangue, prendila fresca e magari congeli quella macinata


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in che senso?
> la panna e' panna, mica ci va il sugo


non approfondisco, sono appena tornato da pranzo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma sei un maschiaccio. Pure la play station? :mrgreen:
> Io non me la ricordo più la prima volta. Forse era Fifa..o Forse la Formula 1. Di sicuro la prima volta sarà stata un disastro!
> 
> Buscopann


ma che scherzi? ma io tutte le ho avute, e poi pure nintendo 64, supernintendo, commodor, gameboy varissimi....oggi ancora non ho la ps4 perche secondo me non ci sn ancora bbastanza giochi fichissimi......i piu fichi stanno usccendo ora per la 3, per cui aspetto ancora un po...
la playlist di fifa 14 non mi morire......preferivo fifa 11


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> bene, allora quando decidi di mangiare una bella bisteccazza al sangue, prendila fresca e magari congeli quella macinata


congelo pure il macinato......ma ne compro davvero tanta, in due in una settimana non ci se la fa......anche perche poi compro salmnoe pollo maiale, pasta e 100 altri cazzi....siamo solo in due....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' fresca quando la compro dal macellarolo...ma poi va a mel se la tengo in frigo....per troppo....noi ceniamo solo a casa.....quindi quel che posso congelo.....tipo i sughi e il ragu che faccio io, etc etc....


io non so che dirti, non congelo mai carne cruda, poi per me perde troppo sapore.
Comunque per chi ama mangiarla al sangue, specie donne in gravidanza, il congelamento prima viene consigliato.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non so che dirti, non congelo mai carne cruda, poi per me perde troppo sapore.
> Comunque per chi ama mangiarla al sangue, specie donne in gravidanza, il congelamento prima viene consigliato.


addirittura consigliato...allora ho proprio ragione io......


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che scherzi? ma io tutte le ho avute, e poi pure nintendo 64, supernintendo, commodor, gameboy varissimi....oggi ancora non ho la ps4 perche secondo me non ci sn ancora bbastanza giochi fichissimi......i piu fichi stanno usccendo ora per la 3, per cui aspetto ancora un po...
> la playlist di fifa 14 non mi morire......preferivo fifa 11


Io mi ero fermato al Sega Master System. Credo di averlo ancora in qualche angolo dlela cantina. Funzionava con le cartridge, che erano grosse come i mattoni da costruzione.
Poi con gli amici si giocava da un tizio fino alle 4 o alle 5 del mattino alla Play all'epoca dell'Università. tornei fi Fifa a non finire..non mi ricordo nemmeno che Fifa fosse.
Poi più nulla. Fino a quando mia moglie mi ha regalato un Natale la X Box e mi sono innamorato della saga di Assassin's Creed. 
Da quando son papà giace lì impolverata. Non c'è più il tempo per affrontarla :mrgreen:
Ma tenevi pure il commodore 64? Quello che andava a cassette? 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pounto uno piango pure per meno, ma non e' colpa di nessuno...ho troppo amore in corpo, il copro non sa che farne e lo trasforma in acqua...percio' ho bisogno di pianegere spessissimo......
> punto due. la cucina e' mia.....lui ne deve stare moooooooooooolto lontano.......invece ho l impressione che ultimamente gli piaccia cucinare.....voglio morire...



Sicura????

Io ero molto brava in cucina da giovane, avevo avuto la fortuna di una professoressa di economia domestica (materia purtroppo tolta)   bravissima, paziente, che ci insegnava con semplicità le cose più apparentemente difficile, forma e sostanza, dallo strudel ai ragù, dalla pasta fatta allora a mano, di tutto di più.

Viziavo mio padre.

Poi sposandomi ha cominciato a cucinare lui e ti assicuro che se hai una famiglia, tre figli, un lavoro a tempo pieno lo benedici.
Ovviamente fa pure la spesa. 

Ora ammetto che so fare ben poco ai fornelli, ma chissenefrega, ho tempo per tanto altro e quando sono sola mi adeguo.

Io voglio vivere e ci riesco benissimo senza cucinare. Oggi ho mangiato ravioli sardi al burro e salvia e arance dolci dolci, caffè. 

Cedigli la cucina, fatti viziare, l'importante è che la lasci immacolata.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ma sta prima di Lui che cos'era alla fine? Si è svelato l'arcano? Non fatemi andare indietro a leggere dai..

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> addirittura consigliato...allora ho proprio ragione io......


... per motivi igienici.
A me che mangio al sanguissimo, ribadisco, l'idea di congelare una fiorentina fa venire i brividi.
Parlo di congelamento senza abbattitore.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma sta prima di Lui che cos'era alla fine? Si è svelato l'arcano? Non fatemi andare indietro a leggere dai..
> 
> Buscopann



Prima guida


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io mi ero fermato al Sega Master System. Credo di averlo ancora in qualche angolo dlela cantina. Funzionava con le cartridge, che erano grosse come i mattoni da costruzione.
> Poi con gli amici si giocava da un tizio fino alle 4 o alle 5 del mattino alla Play all'epoca dell'Università. tornei fi Fifa a non finire..non mi ricordo nemmeno che Fifa fosse.
> Poi più nulla. Fino a quando mia moglie mi ha regalato un Natale la X Box e mi sono innamorato della saga di Assassin's Creed.
> Da quando son papà giace lì impolverata. Non c'è più il tempo per affrontarla :mrgreen:
> ...


ma certo......e pure il sega master....ovviamente..(quel tipo di giochi-mattoni stavano pure sul supernintendoe facevano crack quando li infilavi)...sono una persona seria io 
assassins creed ce li ho tutti ma su playstation, aborro la xbox e la wii fino alla morte......di una noia mortale, e il controller della xbox e' assurdamente scomodo.....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... per motivi igienici.
> A me che mangio al sanguissimo, ribadisco, l'idea di congelare una fiorentina fa venire i brividi.
> Parlo di congelamento senza abbattitore.


chi e' abbattitore? io ciongelo al massimo per due giorni, non di piu....e sicuramente non congekerei una fiorentina.....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicura????
> 
> Io ero molto brava in cucina da giovane, avevo avuto la fortuna di una professoressa di economia domestica (materia purtroppo tolta)   bravissima, paziente, che ci insegnava con semplicità le cose più apparentemente difficile, forma e sostanza, dallo strudel ai ragù, dalla pasta fatta allora a mano, di tutto di più.
> 
> ...


no ma che sei matta? lui e' parecchio bravo a cucinare....
io ci ho provato qualche volta a farmi viziare, am che faccio? sto li sul ivano,. leggo, vedo un film....io mi annoio.....devo cucinare.......e non puo essere che lui lo sappia fare in primis, e poi magari diventa pure piu bravo??????? no no...a me non piace farmi viziare, nemmeno sessualmente


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima guida


Grassie Madama Butterfly! :forza:

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ma che sei matta? lui e' parecchio bravo a cucinare....
> io ci ho provato qualche volta a farmi viziare, am che faccio? sto li sul ivano,.* leggo*, vedo un film....io mi annoio.....devo cucinare.......e non puo essere che lui lo sappia fare in primis, e poi magari diventa pure piu bravo??????? no no...a me non piace farmi viziare, nemmeno sessualmente



Io non mi annoio mai, proprio mai, adoro farmi viziare anche sessualmente.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo......e pure il sega master....ovviamente..(quel tipo di giochi-mattoni stavano pure sul supernintendoe facevano crack quando li infilavi)...sono una persona seria io
> assassins creed ce li ho tutti ma su playstation, aborro la xbox e la wii fino alla morte......di una noia mortale, e il controller della xbox e' assurdamente scomodo.....


I malati dicono che la X Box sia meglio a livello di potenzialità, ma io non ci capisco 'na mazza e quindi per me una vale l'altra. 
La WII però è divertente dai. Una volta abbiamo giocato in 4 al WII party ed è stato divertentissimo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non mi annoio mai, proprio mai, adoro farmi viziare anche sessualmente.


no leggere mi piace, ma tra polizze, giornali e libri (un ora e 40 ad andare e un ora e 40 a tornare, sui mezzi, ne ho di tempo per leggere, mi sbraciolo un libro a settimana ), poi a casa no pero......
vorrei solo cucinare in santa pace...chiedo tanto? non mi sembra,,,,


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I malati dicono che la X Box sia meglio a livello di potenzialità, ma io non ci capisco 'na mazza e quindi per me una vale l'altra.
> La WII però è divertente dai. Una volta abbiamo giocato in 4 al WII party *ed è stato divertentissimo*.
> 
> Buscopann


come sei ingenuo.....ti fare vedere io certi giochini da paura...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come sei ingenuo.....ti fare vedere io certi giochini da paura...


Mi fai un disegnino?  ho letto che ti piace disegnare!

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chi e' abbattitore? io ciongelo al massimo per due giorni, non di piu....e sicuramente non congekerei una fiorentina.....


l'abbattitore di temperatura è un freezer che surgela, non congela. Evita l'accrescimento batterico e mantiene quasi inalterate le caratteristiche di carne, pesce ecc... perchè è un processo più rapido.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'abbattitore di temperatura è un freezer che surgela, non congela. Evita l'accrescimento batterico e mantiene quasi inalterate le caratteristiche di carne, pesce ecc... perchè è un processo più rapido.


Lo posso usare come traportino per il gatto quando vado in ferie? Così non sta male durante il viaggio :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'abbattitore di temperatura è un freezer che surgela, non congela. Evita l'accrescimento batterico e mantiene quasi inalterate le caratteristiche di carne, pesce ecc... perchè è un processo più rapido.


mon deu......non ne sapevo nulla di cio.....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi fai un disegnino?  ho letto che ti piace disegnare!
> 
> Buscopann


magari, ma se avessi letto bene sapresti che disegno sul mio copro....


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> magari, ma se avessi letto bene sapresti che disegno sul mio copro....


che ti disegni???


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> magari, ma se avessi letto bene sapresti che disegno sul mio copro....


Tu disegna e poi apri un thread :carneval: 
Qui ci sono tanti amanti dell'arte

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo posso usare come traportino per il gatto quando vado in ferie? Così non sta male durante il viaggio :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


lo consigliano vivamente tutti i negozi di animali:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che ti disegni???


te nudo che mi schiaffeggi ....fico no? come dice buscopann, e' arte


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu disegna e poi apri un thread :carneval:
> Qui ci sono tanti amanti dell'arte
> 
> Buscopann


ho chiesto a quello se posso metter le mie foto nuda qui, senza il viso.....ha detto di no....
ho pure chiesto perche... lui: davvero credi ci sia bisogno di chiedermi perche?

io non capisco queste proibizioni moraliste


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo consigliano vivamente tutti i negozi di animali:mrgreen:


Mi hai fatto venire un'idea. Finalmente potrò sfruttare come si deve la mia laurea in veterinaria. Lo produco in serie e ci metto pure la mia faccia per promuoverlo "consigliato dal tuo medico veterinario"!

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho chiesto a quello se posso metter le mie foto nuda qui, senza il viso.....ha detto di no....
> ho pure chiesto perche... lui: davvero credi ci sia bisogno di chiedermi perche?
> 
> io non capisco queste proibizioni moraliste


Se non ti fanno mettere ste foto il mio contributo se lo sognano :mrgreen:
Tralochiamo tutti sul blog di Tebe

Buscopann


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire un'idea. Finalmente potrò sfruttare come si deve *la mia laurea in veterinaria. *Lo produco in serie e ci metto pure la mia faccia per promuoverlo "consigliato dal tuo medico veterinario"!
> 
> Buscopann



ma ti autoprescrivi ai non umani?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se non ti fanno mettere ste foto il mio contributo se lo sognano :mrgreen:
> Tralochiamo tutti sul blog di Tebe
> 
> Buscopann


fichissimo.....io ci sto...
dopotutto io sono padrona del mio copro e ho deciso di devolverlo come bene alla cultura e patrimonio mondiale....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma ti autoprescrivi ai non umani?
> 
> :mrgreen:



Business is business!

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fichissimo.....io ci sto...
> dopotutto io sono padrona del mio copro e ho deciso di devolverlo come bene alla cultura e patrimonio mondiale....


Mi candido come curatore d'arte. La richiesta all'UNESCO la facciamo in forma scritta o preferisci l'orale? Non potranno di certo rifiutare :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi candido come curatore d'arte. La richiesta all'UNESCO la facciamo in forma scritta o preferisci l'orale? Non potranno di certo rifiutare :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


orale, meglio non lasciar traccia


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fichissimo.....io ci sto...
> dopotutto io sono padrona del mio *copro* e ho deciso di *devolverlo come bene *alla cultura e patrimonio mondiale....


ehm... fa piacere leggere di tanta generosità:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... fa piacere leggere di tanta generosità:singleeye:


ce l hai con me today?:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ce l hai con me today?:blank:


no no. Ma se la cosa prende piede fammi sapere che ho anche tanto copro di cavallo. Se è per far del bene...:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Ma se la cosa prende piede fammi sapere che ho anche tanto copro di cavallo. Se è per far del bene...:mrgreen:


tu pensi che io sia dislessica? dimmi la verita


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

stavamo dicendo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu pensi che io sia dislessica? dimmi la verita


no. Mica scherzerei su un tuo errore se lo pensassi. Ma come tu scrivi spesso copro invece di corpo io scrivo anniabo invece di abbiano e altre 3-4 parole di cui inverto sempre le consonanti, ma solo a tastiera.
Ma se te la sei presa, ti chiedo scusa, è che mi faceva ridere l'idea del devolvere il copro come bene alla cultura e alle arti


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Mica scherzerei su un tuo errore se lo pensassi. Ma come tu scrivi spesso copro invece di corpo io scrivo anniabo invece di abbiano e altre 3-4 parole di cui inverto sempre le consonanti, ma solo a tastiera.
> Ma se te la sei presa, ti chiedo scusa, è che mi faceva ridere l'idea del devolvere il copro come bene alla cultura e alle arti


se proprio devi, prima di devolverlo alla CULtura, pensami


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Mica scherzerei su un tuo errore se lo pensassi. Ma come tu scrivi spesso copro invece di corpo io scrivo anniabo invece di abbiano e altre 3-4 parole di cui inverto sempre le consonanti, ma solo a tastiera.
> Ma se te la sei presa, ti chiedo scusa, è che mi faceva ridere l'idea del devolvere il copro come bene alla cultura e alle arti


ma quando mai me la prendo io zia sbriiii...era una curiosita perche adesso non lo pesno solo di me ma anche di te, che siamo dislessiche... 
io lo trovo intrigante e misterioso....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se proprio devi, prima di devolverlo alla CULtura, pensami


devi concimare il giardino, Gas?


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

*LUI*

è sempre dal cugino?


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> devi concimare il giardino, Gas?


giammai......:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Non sarò fine ma come siete arrivati a parlare di merda? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sarò fine ma come siete arrivati a parlare di merda? :mrgreen:


stavamo parlando di derma, invece:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sarò fine ma come siete arrivati a parlare di merda? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavamo parlando di derma, invece:mrgreen:



tu a me mi fai paura, e non ti spiego il motivo, ma beddamatri, mi fai paura. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


>


Che te apri la bocca te..! che con la CULtura non si cherza. Ed è pure biologica :rofl::rofl::rofl: se serve un culo.... a disposizione :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> se serve un culo.... a disposizione :mrgreen:



ecco finalmente hai preso coraggio ed hai esternato la tua vera natura.


*PURPU.*


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco finalmente hai preso coraggio ed hai esternato la tua vera natura.
> 
> 
> *PURPU.*



E tutto questo per una cagata nel giardino di Gas? ma sarai porco te invece. mariaaaa ma comu a fari cuttia? a tiesta sempri da ti batti, "ti vulissi"...


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> se serve un culo.... a disposizione



Scusa, chiediamo a Gas oppure ad Oscuro: questa frase cosa dice?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Scusa, chiediamo a Gas oppure ad Oscuro: questa frase cosa dice?


Eventualmente per seguire il vero discorso, potrebbero esaminare ben altro, sempre inerente al culo eh! ma non credo siano disposti.  A MENO CHE'! non gli piaccia il discorso com'attia! ti piace il discorso?


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

snu, a mia no. a tia?


----------



## gas (17 Febbraio 2014)

*LUI - ULTIMO*

piace sempre e comunque il posteriore femminile :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> piace sempre e comunque il posteriore femminile :mrgreen:


per me e anche per te non ci sono dubbi, ma per Ultimo, che dice che se serve un culo lui è a disposizione, non ti sa un po di frocesimo?


t'hanno invitato per la gitarella ad ostia?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> piace sempre e comunque il posteriore femminile :mrgreen:




Saresti da standing ovation. Tu però, altrimenti con certi tipacci non so il perchè si parla sempre di altri tipi di culo. Mah... che sono strani, lo hanno sempre in bocca, il discorso. 



Lui. ma mi son venuti i termometri in mente parlando di culi, ma chi fini fici u masculazzu MDA ? / ti ricordo che oggi è lunedì e in tanti hanno il giorno giusto per.... per?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Io avrò avuto 16 anni e accanto a me c'era un cugino che mi spiegava passo passo quello che c'era da fare.
> E' stata un'esperienza indimenticabile. Poi dopo un pò prese lui la situazione in mano.
> Anche se non arrivai al "traguardo" fu bellissimo.
> 
> e voi?


Spero fosse una lezione di guida ( auto/moto) :mrgreen: Escludendo così a occhio un rapporto sessuale con FIMMINA ... Potrei pensare alle saga nelle di oscuro ma a 16 saresti troppo vecio per la prima volta  Quindi escludo pure quello :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Tranne le mie due donnine, di cui una è come ben sapete tutti il mio grande AMORE,
> tutti gli altri siete dei PORCI.
> 
> Parlavo della mia prima volta alla guida di una macchina: era una 600, tra i primi modelli. Che emozione.


Wooow c'ho preso :up: Sempre detto che so sveglia ... Ciao favetta ... Il resto lo posso saltare son arrivata già alla soluzione al primo post


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dobbiamo scriverla questa prima volta o no?


In auto ... Ho guidato una punto :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro,ma tuo cugino era accanto a te,o dietro?


DIETRO :mrgreen: (Strullo) :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no grazie, io non mi chiamo farfalla, a me non mi fili solo quando ti fa comodo e poi mi lasci cosi li sul ciglio del thread....no no no.....
> piuttosto uso il triciclo


:rotfl::rotfl:Sul ciglio del 3D .... :rotfl::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sicuramente, e se stavo ad aspetta' te me se magnavano i ragni prima di sbocciare...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ha ragione. Sono quelli della nonna. Mamma mia ste fidanzate che si mettono in concorrenza con le nonne... poi? Vuoi anche dimostrare di lavare i pedalini meglio di mamma sua???
> ma io dico, non Vi è più rispetto per gli anZiani... ma dove andremo a finire...


Uhhhh per carità con gli anZiani che c'ho una collega che la settimana scorsa mi ha sfracellato ciò che mi manca co la storia che si sentiva vecchietta :singleeye:


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> per me e anche per te non ci sono dubbi, ma per Ultimo, che dice che se serve un culo lui è a disposizione, non ti sa un po di frocesimo?
> 
> 
> t'hanno invitato per la gitarella ad ostia?


a Ostia non mi hanno invitato perchè hanno un certo timore ad avermi dietro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> a Ostia non mi hanno invitato perchè hanno un certo timore ad avermi dietro :rotfl::rotfl:



perchè sei un tipaccio? cosa fai per meritare tanto?

per ostia è tutto da riformulare: io di persone (maschi *...* all'anagrafe)  generose di culo, non ne voglio dietro, che poi la gente associa la presenza di certi tipi e fa di tutta l'erba un fascio. Capisci ... no?!


----------



## gas (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè sei un tipaccio? cosa fai per meritare tanto?
> 
> per ostia è tutto da riformulare: io di persone (maschi *...* all'anagrafe) generose di culo, non ne voglio dietro, che poi la gente associa la presenza di certi tipi e fa di tutta l'erba un fascio. Capisci ... no?!


hai ragione, sono un tipaccio 
comunque le persone generose di culo sono le donne e non i maschietti.... SALLO


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, sono un tipaccio
> comunque le persone generose di culo sono le donne e non i maschietti.... SALLO


stai forse dicendo che Ultimo è donna? maronna santissima ... santa rosalia! ed io che gli ho anche dato tutta sta confidenza, pensa che sono andato a trovarlo: in effetti sembrava un po fru fru, ma sai l'abito non fa il monaco e quindi ....

chi mala notizia.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *stai forse dicendo che Ultimo è donna?* maronna santissima ... santa rosalia! ed io che gli ho anche dato tutta sta confidenza, pensa che sono andato a trovarlo: in effetti sembrava un po fru fru, ma sai l'abito non fa il monaco e quindi ....
> 
> chi mala notizia.


E io che pensavo fosse un travone..non ci azzecco mai per la miseria!

Buscopann


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E io che pensavo fosse un travone..non ci azzecco mai per la miseria!
> 
> Buscopann


non ci azzecchi no: UN TRAVONE. ma dove vivi. uno stuzzicadenti, forse, se va bene.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci azzecchi no: UN TRAVONE. ma dove vivi. uno stuzzicadenti, forse, se va bene.


Lo chiameremo Pinocchio

Buscopann


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo chiameremo Pinocchio
> 
> Buscopann


penso che ULTIMO la dica tutta: pinocchio ha gia qualcosa di più grosso. non vorrei che Ultimo si mettesse strane idee per la testa, magari pensasse che dicendo qualche bugia ...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> penso che ULTIMO la dica tutta: pinocchio ha gia qualcosa di più grosso. non vorrei che Ultimo si mettesse strane idee per la testa, *magari pensasse che dicendo qualche bugia *...


Quello che le fiabe non ti dicono..Pinocchio è nato con un nasino alla francese e un pisello di un due yards. Poi ad ogni bugia..uno si allungava e l'altro si accorciava.
Nessuno l'ha spiegato a Ultimo? 

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Febbraio 2014)

trovo una eccezionale coincidenza in come tutti i topic aperti da lui finiscano sempre a discutere del pisello di Ultimo.  :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui, prova ad aprire un topic sui terreni edificabili e la legislazione in materia. Vediamo che succede 

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lui, prova ad aprire un topic sui terreni edificabili e la legislazione in materia. Vediamo che succede
> 
> Buscopann



Stai scherzando vero??

Lo sanno tutti che terreni edificabili = pisello di ultimo! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero??
> 
> Lo sanno tutti che terreni edificabili = pisello di ultimo! :rotfl:


che strana associazione di idee: non sempre i terreni edificabili sono piatti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> che strana associazione di idee: non sempre i terreni edificabili sono piatti.


terrapieni a parte.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E io che pensavo fosse un travone..non ci azzecco mai per la miseria!
> 
> Buscopann



Ti sono dietro. come cm intendo. :mrgreen: 3 e mezzo. In tiro.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In auto ... Ho guidato una punta :mrgreen:


I miei occhi non sono più quelli di una volta.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> trovo una eccezionale coincidenza in come tutti i topic aperti da lui finiscano sempre a discutere del pisello di Ultimo.  :rotfl:



:up: bravo! e hai notato chi parla sempre del mio pisellino piccolo?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nel web se qualcuno digita Ultimo gli spunta il forum con discorsi sul mio pisello.....


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel web se qualcuno digita Ultimo gli spunta il forum con discorsi sul mio pisello.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei da rinchiudere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la faccine sorridenti possono essere più di 3 oppure vige la stessa regola dei puntini di sopsensione?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sei da rinchiudere
> 
> ...



Facci facci, facci come messer vole.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel web se qualcuno digita Ultimo gli spunta il forum con discorsi sul mio pisello.....


Solo un grande uomo come te riesce a ridere della disgrazia che gli è capitata in mezzo alle gambe.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo un grande uomo come te riesce a ridere della disgrazia che gli è capitata in mezzo alle gambe.



E pensa a quelli che l'hanno in mezzo alle chiappe. Non faccio nomi.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E pensa a quelli che l'hanno in mezzo alle chiappe. Non faccio nomi.


Sei un grande.Sarà sempre dalla tua parte.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un grande.Sarà sempre dalla tua parte.



Tu pigli per il culo! ma c'è chi piglia per la ciolla. Non faccio nomi.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sono dietro. come cm intendo. :mrgreen: 3 e mezzo. In tiro.


Vieni qui cumpà!
Più corto di noi ce l'ha solo l'Escherichia coli 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vieni qui cumpà!
> Più corto di noi ce l'ha solo l'Escherichia coli
> 
> Buscopann


:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I miei occhi non sono più quelli di una volta.


Strullo  Ma i miei si non correggere  Salve ultimuzzo


----------

